# Gaslow Spain



## Droop (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm desperately in need of a filling station in (or close to) the Malaga Province. 

I've tried a couple listed elsewhere (at least one if not both gained from this site). Both proved fruitless. 

I really can't believe that it's not available anywhere down here as you can get it in other prts of Spain. 

Can anyone help? 

Out of interest does anyone know if it's available in Gibralter?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

what are you looking to fill. Gas is only 13.30€ xchange bottle. Repsol.
There is a Repsol filling station in Velez Malaga(local) oposite the fruit wholesalers. I get mine there ,not sure if they would fill a tank,


----------



## Droop (Nov 21, 2007)

*Gaslow bottle*

I've a Gaslow bottle I need filled. Do you think they would fill it, or be able to fill it for me?

Is it possible to give me the actual address?

Thanks


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, have you looked on here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas&op=display_results&sid=2791

Zoom in it may help, but its normally a depot you are looking for not a garage forecourt, hope it helps. Bob.


----------



## Droop (Nov 21, 2007)

*No go I'm afraid*

Tried that one a couple of days ago. 60km round trip.

It's a GALP service station. No LPG though.

I've sent and update on that entry for it to be deleted.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: No go I'm afraid*



Droop said:


> I've sent and update on that entry for it to be deleted.


Hi

No update has been received at this end. :?

If you go to the site entry and click on "submit a review" you can update us on the current situation. I think this entry was one taken in good faith from an existing database so we're unsure of its current status. If any members fill up with LPG in Spain, can you please note the location and then enter either the station or if it's already in the database, submit a review to update our records?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Repsol are favourite for filling Gaslow cyls in spain. We who live here dont bother as Spanish gas is cheap but click on the dots on this link and you will see where the LPG repsol stations are. There are enough so you should manage to get around and not be without gas  
http://www.repsol.com/es_en/product...macion_comercial/puntos_de_venta/default.aspx


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

can only find 2 - one at Granada tel 958294000 sat reading 37.11 26.75 w3.38 10.87 and Jerez de la frontera tel 956342825 (one site lists this tel no but another site lists it as 956347276 Sat reading 36.39.51.23 w 6.6 47.32 both repsol. Tried looking up Gibralter but couldnt find anything. Life is easier in Portugal with better availability. Sorry not a lot of help .
Derek


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi

I know this is no help, when I was there in October visiting relatives, I asked several ex pats where the nearest LPG supplier was ( one with a LPG converted car) the best answer I got was, the nearest is down Gibraltar way.
If you are staying for any length of time (Malaga) a Repsol bottle may be your best bet.

Charlie


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, you should find a Repsol Depot here:

Factoría Repsol Butano, Camino de la Térmica, 113 (MÁLAGA)

Telephone number: 0034 95 223 15 86

Good Luck . Bob.

This is just reminding me why we are going to Portugal.

I take it you are still heading south, see this:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-41295-days0-orderasc-10.html

Repsol - Jerez de la Frontera, which ever way you go, its a long way.

Best ring that number and see what they say, its as close as you will get. 8O


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Another reference site is HERE. It includes a REPSOL station in Puerto de Santa Maria which doesn't appear on the official REPSOL site, so I don't know how accurate it is.


----------

